# Anorexic Ferret!



## honeyxebony (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello 
I am very worried. I went to my ferrets as uasual to feed and check them to find one is just skin and bone. My ferrets have always been skinny but done well to hide it with fur but this is ridiculous. I am obviously taken him to the vets tomorrow but was wondering if anyone new of anything my ferret wont be able to resist eating? 
They are both 5 and my other ferret is as lively as ever. They have never fought for food and never gone with out it. He is still drinking water but as you can imagine I am very worried. They are both about 5 years old now with no history of illness. He is also very lethargic but I have done a full health check for any visible signs of illness and nothing. 
Please Help


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

im not sure if this will help but when my ferret hannah went off her food for two weeks i crushed her dried food (james wellbeloved ferret food) with a pestle and mortar added some water to make it into a paste then added a hairball and vitamin paste which they cant resist and hand fed her  the paste was beaphor multivitamin hairball paste Beaphar Malt Paste Ferrets Vitamin Supplement & Treat: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies fingers crossed for your fur baby


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would take them both into the vets, could be worms or any number of things teeth/mouth troubles, I would try and give him/her plenty of treats today (not too many to upset their tummies) and watch to see if he/shes eating. It may be worth taking a poo sample into your vets too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you sure the water bottles are working? ferrets need water if they dont have it they can die quick. like others have said they need the vets


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

try some raw chicken or rabbit most ferrets can't resist raw meat. hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

Check this out. It works wonders for ferrets. 
I have two very old ferrets that did not plump up for winter, and i think would not have survived. Now they are so much better

Just mix with a little hot water and watch them lap-it-up 

Royal Canin Convalescence Support Instant Sachets - £22.86


----------

